# WildOutdoors Bowhunter Camp June 6th & 7th



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Bowhunters Of Utah would like to invite invite you all out to the "Biggest Bowhunter Gathering" of the summer.

Stihl Timbersports has asked Bowhunters Of Utah to run the Bowhunting Portion of it's OutdoorWorld Event that will be held at Thanksgiving Point on June 6th and 7th.
Well we hit the ground running and I am pleased to fill you in on a little bit of what to expect.

BOU has Partnered with several great companies and organizations to help make this event a great time for all that attend. We will have a few seperate 3-D courses set up. Youth will have the opportunity to shoot on the youth course with bows provided by great companies like PSE and Whisper Creek Archery as well as receiving instruction from various pro's.

For the adult warm up area BOU again was supported by PSE, Whisper Creek and Sportsmans Warehouse. This is the time and place to get a bow in the hands of those that may have an interest in bowhunting. Bring your spouses or better halves kids and lets get people shooting. Try out new gear relax and have fun.

Humphries Archery will have their automated 3-D course set up to shoot for the fun shooters as well as a competitive shoot that will begin Saturday afternoon. 

As part of this event you will have the opportunity to get to know BOU this will be 
a critical fundraiser / membership drive for the year. I look forward to talking with as many people as possible about what BOU as an organization is about and wants to accomplish. 

Remember this event will also include the Stihl Timbersports Competition as well as 
a ton of other vendor booths and activities from fly fishing ponds to cook offs and everything outdoors related.

BOU will be hosting a lunch for members and new members, others may eat for a very nominal cost.

Raffle items for the fundraiser have been provided by 
Mathews Archery
Badlands Packs
Whisper Creek Archery
PSE Archery
Camp Chef
Sportsmans Warehouse
Humphries Archery
Utah Archery Center
TSI Outfitters
The Mule Deer Foundation

If you have an interest in helping out or would like to be a part of this please 
give me a call

Thanks 
Gordy (801) 597-4416


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: WildOutdoors Bowhunter Camp*

sound like a great time


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: WildOutdoors Bowhunter Camp*

It does sound like a blast.... might have to meander by and take a look at what they have going on.


----------



## Stbmldcgrvs (May 5, 2008)

*Re: WildOutdoors Bowhunter Camp*

There is something for everyone in the family at this event. I look forward to meeting some of you down there. We are expecting bowhunters from all over the state to be in attendance. If you haven't ever shot the automated 3d course then you really owe it to yourself to come to this shoot. There is a whole host of prizes lined up. Guys are normally paying $40-$50 to enter shoots on this system but we want all to come and enjoy it. The qualifying rounds are only $25.

Brian from Humphries archery (One of the key sponsors for the WildOutdoors Bowhunter Challenge) says that the way this is set up anyone can win this event. They don't have to be a tournament 3d shooter. In fact he said that the average guy that can judge distances well has a really good shot of winning this event. It's anyones game! This is some of the best bowhunting practice that you will ever come accross. Bowhunters of Utah (BOU) will be giving joining members a free fun round on the system and 10 raffle tickets to be used on the various raffle items that we have lined up. Between the two items you have already gotten your money's worth out of the BOU membership. It's quite a deal as I think you will see as the advertising campaigns start in a week or so from now. Event organizers are telling everyone to plan for over 10,000 people in attendance for the festival. We hope to introduce many people to Bowhunting over those 2 days. We welcome your involvement.

Shaun Graves BOU Vice Pres

I can't wait to see you there!


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Please add Gold Tip and Grim Reaper Broadheads to the list
of BOU partners.

The bow packages and other raffle items are going to be phenominal.

Brian Has let me know that the bows that will be given as part of the competition
will be winners choice down the list

Mathews DXT
Bowtech Guardian
Fred Bear Truth
Whisper Creek LX

Thanks and I look forward to 
Meeting as many of you as possible.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

PULG----- Should be a good time, one of the best shows in Utah this year! Hope to see you all there.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

I understand there is a special kids shoot? what's provided/needed for the kids?


----------



## Stbmldcgrvs (May 5, 2008)

For the kids shoot Bowhunters of Utah (BOU) has lined up recurve bows from hunter Dan, compound bows from both Whispercreek and PSE, and arrows from both Gold-tip and PSE. There are 3d targets for them to come and enjoy.

Not far from them will be the adult shooting areas. 1- Warm-up range where you can shoot with your own equipment or try out some of BOU's partners equipment. Again WhisperCreek, PSE and Sportsman's will have some of their product line for you to try out. BOU has also lined up some traditional equipment for you to try. There are both bag targets and 3d targets on this range. 2- Wild Outdoors Bowhunter Challenge- Fun shoot and competition shoot on the automated pop-up 3d range from Humphries Archery. fun shoot is $5 and the qualifying round for the competition is $25. You can shoot as many qualifying rounds as needed to get you into one of the top 32 spots. The top 32 will be shooting for the prizes. This system is as close to bowhunting as it gets and is quite a hoot. For more about the Wild Outdoors Bowhunter Camp take a look at the BOU website and the podcast. http://www.bowhuntersofutah.org There is also a link to the Wild Outdoors Festival pricing found on the website.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump.

Hope to see a lot of you there. This definitely promises to be a unique event, or bunch of events.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge THANK YOU!!!! To all that came out and made the first ever Bowhunter Camp a monster success. SWBUCKMASTER put on a shooting under pressure clinic Saturday afternoon 
to win the Humphries Archery pop up 3-D competition, Congrats Scott that was pretty awesome!! :lol: If you decide that you don't need another new bow I'm pretty sure I can find a home for it :lol: 

200 hot dogs and 20 something pounds of chili went in under 2 hours Saturday. Jonathon and Blake with Whisper Creek Archery ran the youth shooting area and must have pulled a couple thousand arrows each over Friday and Saturday. Justin and Jonathon from PSE did one heck of a job with the adults and youth at the warm up 3-D course.

So many great companies stepped up in such a big way in support of BOU. I want to express my sincere gratitude and thanks and look forward to watching our partnerships grow in support of bowhunting.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Brian Cook called me to tell me that I needed to get to this shoot. Friday was UGLY with all of the wind. I went out to practice in my barn. My shots from 20, and 30 were good. When I was at 40, I was standing outside the barn and the wind banging on my steady arm took its toll. I determined to go on Saturday morning and then a family matter became more important than shooting my bow. I would have loved to shot that shoot. Hopefully it was a big success and will happen again. I really wanted to get to it. Is there more opportunities to shoot the pop up course some where else?


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

ELK22, BOU has parterned with SFW, Lightining Archery, Humphries Archery and Red Rock Archers to set up the Ruby's Inn shoot at the end of the month down south. 

I had planned on shooting early Saturday before the crowds showed up but the Humphries pop up 3-D was running as fast as it could on Saturday, I never got the chance to shoot 
without embarrassing myself. When you are talking the caliber of the men that shot in the finals of this shoot I was way out of my league. I heard 12 so many times it wasn't funny.

I am working on a concept that will hit right before the bowhunt. If I can pull this off this will be a great BENEFIT that will be held in the Salt Lake Valley.

Like I said this will be an all inclusive event, but with what I have in mind it may be hard to pull off.

I plan on making several call this week to check the reality of what I have in mind. EVERY PENNY AND I MEAN EVERY CENT will go to an awesome cause.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

The weather shut us down on Friday. Hard to shoot in 70 mph winds.

But Saturday was a blast. I've never shot a course like that before...(that's my excuse for such a rotten score). Pop-ups are not as easy as they look.  

Still, a guy could get addicted real fast. Just what I need, eh? Another addiction?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats Scott (AKA swbuckmaster)! Enjoy that new bow.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Congrats Scott (AKA swbuckmaster)! Enjoy that new bow.


+1

The man earned it, that's for sure. Fine shooting against some tough competition.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow thanks for filming and posting this 
AWESOME!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

man that looks fun as heck.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks guys but there is alot of luck invloved in these shoots. Anyone has a chance to win with the handycap system they have. I could have been beaten at least 3 times but squeeked by by the skin of my teeth. 

hope I can make it to the one at rubys inn

Good luck to those that show up! hope you win er i mean I hope you take second place he he.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott W, I just like to stand next to you when you shoot cuz your bow looks soo sexy!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

CP1 
I thought I seen you check my doinker out :shock:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congratulation Scott! Sounds like you shot a fine round! I am so ticked that this event fell on my vacation. It sounds like I missed quite a time. Thanks to all of you who donated your time and efforts towards what sounds like an amazing time!


----------

